# ipod nano 7g écran jaunâtre



## moodygd (23 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté un ipod nano 7g il y a une semaine environ. J'ai remarqué que lorsque j'inclinais l'ipod vers la gauche, l'écran a l'air d'avoir un teint jaune, alors que lorsque je l'incline vers la droite et quand je le fixe droit, la couleur de l'écran est normale. 

Est ce que quelqu'un a se problème ? ca ne me dérange pas plus que ca mais je compte quand même allez voir l'apple store car ce n'est pas normal je trouve.


----------



## KevZqn (26 Décembre 2012)

La plupart des écrans jaunes sont à cause de la colle qui n'est pas encore sec 

Mais si tu veux, ils te l'échangerons


----------

